# Starting Point Guard



## scolon5060 (Sep 10, 2012)

All the other positions are pretty obvious but who will be the starting Point Guard for the Knicks; Felton or Kidd? I'm going to have to say Felton just because of Kidd's age but then again I'm not sure. Woodson might start Kidd but give Felton the majority of the minutes at that position. Whats everybody else think?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Felton


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Coach Woody should let Jason Kidd decide on who should start at PG ..* 
just because the Lottery-Bobcats let Raymond Felton start for 5 years in a row does not make Felton a 82 game starter .. plus the past year and a half the Western conference starting-guards prove Felton wasnt a decent starter or finisher in their conference. 

Felton's skills need much tutoring from Kidd to be a ledgit NBA starter.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Start Felton, and let Kidd control the second unit


----------

